# Problem w/ Android File Transfer on Mac



## SDot (Jan 27, 2012)

Whenever I plug in my GS3 to my Mac I can access the phones internal storage but once I try to access the files on the card this message pops up:

"Can't access storage device - If your device's screen is locked, disconnect its USB cable, unlock your screen, and then reconnect the USB cable."

Problem is my phone isn't locked and I try to disconnect and reconnect with no avail. Anyone else know how to fix this??


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dunno about fixing that but you could always just use airdroid...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sand.airdroid


----------



## SDot (Jan 27, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Dunno about fixing that but you could always just use airdroid...
> 
> https://play.google....m.sand.airdroid


Appreciate that Goose! I've actually used this in the past and forgot about it. I rather transfer and edit files via USB but this is the next best option, thanks for the help.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

I haven't been able to get the Android file transfer app to work on my Mac since Jellybean came out for the GNexus. I just use adb push/pull to transfer files over USB.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Veridor said:


> I haven't been able to get the Android file transfer app to work on my Mac since Jellybean came out for the GNexus. I just use adb push/pull to transfer files over USB.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


If the files aren't of a ridiculous size, you should just use AirDroid. Its crazy how simple it is.


----------

